# Shrimp Macros article published on Photography Life



## Kurobom (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi everyone! Not too long ago I wrote an article about doing macro shots of shrimp. I submitted it to Photography Life and they chose to publish it! Here it is, enjoy!

https://photographylife.com/aquarium-macro-photography-of-ornamental-shrimp


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Beautiful shots! The snowflake-like detail on one of the blues is something I hadn't seen before. Thanks for sharing. 

My shrimp hide my val


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Good work. Gotta love that Tamrom 90. Most of mine were shot with it as well.


----------

